# Left or right?



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Left or right?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Gawd no neither


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Sensational said:


> Gawd no neither


😂


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Left, because bad boi...

* *


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Whichever gets me out of the labyrinth faster


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Hanging left here.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Rift


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Swipe right if they're hot.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Too vague in having an adequate response. 

So here.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

NIHM said:


> Too vague in having an adequate response.
> 
> So here.


Left or right. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

None, you have to try to be ambidextrous ... left-handed people have a higher accident rate when operating machinery designed for right-handed people.
Imagine wanting to learn to play guitar as a lefty? it all gets more complicated xD.

There are risks in being left handed , especially when everything is designed for the majority ... the solution is to be ambidextrous .


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Left or right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You do realize that there is a middle ground, and outliers as well? Things have become so <bleep>ing polarized that people can't shake this infernal black-and-white mindset.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Left or right?


In reguards to what? Im not left handed


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

SgtPepper said:


> Left, because bad boi...
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Damn, totally forgot about this, loll.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Weirdly ambidextrous. Left handed in some things, right in others. Not good at anything with both.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ambidextrous and center-left.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

One hand talks to the other.
One hand: Hello, Sunshine
Other hand: What do you know Joe?


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Jeezuz look at people trying to witchify the lefties. 

I'm a proud left hander. I'm not prone to more accidents than others, I am just adaptable. You have to be when right handed people assume something is comfortable for you when it's back to front for you. I play left and right handed guitars both upside down and right way up and get into a car with European indicators versus Australian. It's no big deal to go onto any computer or ride a new bike or skateboard goofy foot or natural. I wouldn't say I'm ambidextrous but I learn quickly.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

when I read this, my mind went straight to x-files…

the actor ( who will be playing him) is asking mulder what side does he dressed….less than a minute


----------

